# Do you wear your engagement ring every day?



## Lisa1

As the title states??

My engagement ring is platinum supposed to be the strongest material etc buts is just over a yr old and it's chipped scratched etc! 

Ok I'm no shrinking violet I've two Rottweilers that I walk/run with I'm not scared to get dirty and Can generally be found doing weights or sledge hammering something lol

But my day job is 9-5 computer work, so when I spoke to the girl were we bought the ring she said I shouldn't wear it every day! I should also try not to touch things with it like handrails dumbbells etc.

Omg I thought the pint if me getting engaged was that I'd never take this ting off my finger.

Do any of you girls wear a dress ring and only wear your hood ring for special occasions?


----------



## michyk84

i wear mine all the time (unless due to pregnancy/heat my hands swell then i take it off for a day) i feel lost if its even off for 5 minutes i couldnt imagine not wearing it


----------



## Mynx

Yup I wear mine all the time too :)


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

for th whol 6 years that i have had my engagment ring it has only ever come off my finger once.....and that was on our wedding day, and i couldnt wait to put it back on xx


----------



## Tiff

I wear mine all the time too. :confused: I can't believe she said to not wear it all the time???? That makes no sense to me!


----------



## booflebump

I wear mine all the time too - the one time I forgot it, I got Mr Boofs to take it in to work for me! I feel lost without it. Mines platinum and 20 months old now, I haven't had any problems with chipping, although it isn't as shiny as it was (that's normal though)


----------



## Secret

I always wear mine but take it off to do chores like cleaning or washing up. My hand just feels naked without it!


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks girls x if I took mine off I'm sure I would lose it. I got it stuck in a door that slammed and that's how I chipped it but if it hadn't if been on I prob would if broke my hand.

Thanks for your replys I thought after speaking with her I was the only ine wearing mine every day.


----------



## Chai_w

Nope your def not the only one lol i never take mine off and when i have to for any reason, i have OH put it back on for me :lol:


----------



## EstelSeren

I wear mine everyday still! I wore it on a cord around my neck for a while immediately after I got married but now I wear it on my right hand! Neither my wedding ring or my engagement ring come off unless I'm showering or baking (especially stuff like bread where I need to use my hands a lot to make the dough!)! With the baking it's more because neither ring is a straight forward band so there's plenty of spaces for stuff to get stuck! I do feel naked without them though!

Beca :wave:


----------



## honeybee2

i dont wear mine all the time. I havn't worn mine for over 5 weeks- basically because its white gold and ive just had it re-coated etc so it looks the same as my wedding ring in the pictures, if I wore it the shine would go away again. I do regret choosing white gold to be honest.

Before that I hardly ever took it off- but I have in the past.


----------



## MrsVenn

Mine's platinum and after nearly 4 years of abuse (the ring, not me!), I still wear it every day :thumbup:


----------



## Scamp

Mines white gold and I wear it everyday :thumbup: x


----------



## taperjeangirl

nope, one, im scared I'll lose it and two I make cakes so it would get destroyed! 

I wear it if I'm going out anywhere!


----------



## Eala

I don't wear my engagement ring when I'm on placement, as we're only meant to wear a wedding band. If I'm not on placement, I wear both rings all the time :) My engagement ring is silver and my wedding ring titanium/silver and they're both still doing fine after 8/6 years respectively :)


----------



## dani_tinks

I'd feel naked without mine!


----------



## Hayley90

i wear mine all the time - i only take it off when i go swimming/to the beach, so i dont lose it forever. Also when in the shower, as mine is loose and falls off when my hands are wet! x


----------



## EllaAndLyla

I wear mine every day, even though its only a temporary one until we can afford a real one. IMO Its my engagement ring, who cares how much it cost?! OH insists he gets me a better one but regardless I am going to love and wear this one everyday for the rest of my life :D x


----------



## leash27

The only time I have taken mine off is towards the end of my pregnancy when I had giant sausage fingers. I couldn't wait to put it back on either, I love it so much! And also when I put it in the jewellers to be cleaned - when OH bought it they added on free cleaning for life so I like to keep it nice and shiny!

X


----------



## Hayley90

leash27 said:


> The only time I have taken mine off is towards the end of my pregnancy when I had giant sausage fingers. I couldn't wait to put it back on either, I love it so much! And also when I put it in the jewellers to be cleaned - when OH bought it they added on free cleaning for life so I like to keep it nice and shiny!
> 
> X

oh, and this! my stupid swollen fat hands :lol:


----------



## truly_blessed

I wear mine all the time apart from when I'm washing up. DF's auntie recently got engaged and she only wears her ring out of work though. Her fiance is a manager in the store they work at so they were trying to keep it quiet but everyone knew within a couple of days, they suspect their daughter put it on FB lol


----------

